# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Rotura de una presa en Los Angeles en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 3' 42'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1095/1472971/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Me encanta la música que le ponían a las imágenes trágicas.
Desde luego tenían un buen asesor musical.

----------

